# Lost the activation plug



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

What does it activate, a garbage disposal , a garage door opener?


----------



## garycross1966 (Dec 9, 2021)

Outside light like the one to the right on picture


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Gary. Please post your question on our sister site. This forum is for pro's. Thanks in advance.
to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/


----------

